# This is me , Who are you?



## cwarren72 (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I know this is something that gets done every now and then, but I figure with all the new members as of late I would do another one to get things going again.

Name : Colin
Age : 32
Sex : (please) Male
Location : Brisvegas
Occupation : Pest Control ( at the moment anyway)
Interest : Family, Herps, Cars and finding ways to make money to buy more herps.
Current Herps : 5 - Coastals, 1 - Murray Darling, 2 - Scrubs. 
Have kept : Coastals (always) Diamonds, Tree Snake, Browns, Lizards (various) Skinks, Turtles, Murray Darlings, Bredlis, Waters,Maccs, Stimpsonis,Childrenis
Future Herps (wish list): GTPs, Olives, Oenpenelis, Browns again, Vittis, Crocs, and a couple of exotics(which will have to wait until I get appropriate Licence) hmm

Extra : Father of daughter (8 going on 28), Big on family and building second home on 3/4 acre.

Well that's me now You !!!


----------



## spottedpython (Jun 2, 2004)

name:tara
age:19
sex:female
location:lakes entrance victoria
occupation:diasblity pension
interests:horse riding,swimming,bush walking,camping,animals,reptiles
current herps:1 female spotted python and 1 female diamond
future herps:1 male spotted python and 1 male diamond python and a breeding pair of jungle carpet pythons

thats me done


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Jonno.
Age: 17.
Sex: Very male.
Location: Brisbane.
Occupation: Bicycle Mechanic...soon to be telemarketer
Interests: Anything with two wheels, and sometimes three, body modification/piercing/tattoos, of course reptiles, mainly elapids...I'm a big fan of adrenaline.
Current animals: 5 carpets, 2 scrubs, 4 maculosa, diamond, jungle, 2 brown trees, small eyed, red belly, 2 bredli, 4 blue tongues...I think that is about it. It will grow a lot soon when I build my reptile house.
Future animals: All elapids (especially both species of Taipan), BHP's, Woma's, several species of monitors, some geckoes, a nice outdoor pit with some dragons...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Brodie
Age: 16. 
Sex: male. 
Location: Darwin. 
Occupation: Volunteer zookeeper and a student 
Interests: Downhill Mountain Bike, herps, native animals, aviation. 
Current animals: 3 Liasis fuscus, 3 Boiga irregularis, 1 crocodylus johnstini, 3 Varanus baritji, 1 Morelia spilota variegata 1 Morelia Bredli getting a pair of Varanus kingorum in a week or so.
Future animals: All elapids (especially Oxyuranus scutellatus and Demansia papuensis), BHP's, Woma's, more monitors, nephurus amyae, nephurus levis, antaresia perthensis and Dendrelaphis punctulatus (hopefully blue or aqua phase)

Random: Zoe and Pinkie are the hottest women on this site!!!!


----------



## Ricko (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Rick 
Age: 19
Sex: male. 
Location: melbourne. 
Occupation: Console operatoer and assistant night shift manager at a servo 
Interests: Fast cars and motorbikes, reptiles of course and drinking.
Current animals: 1bhp, 4diamonds, 6 stimmy's, 2 childreni, 4 ridge tailed monitors and 2 olives. Will be buying a house soon so i will have alot more room for reptiles especially bhp's
Future animals: this year i will probably only get a hatchling pair of bhp's and maybe some more olives if i can afford them. oh and some venomous snakes as well.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Simon
Interest:Reptiles, Music, Bike Riding, Tattoos, Guitar, Drums
Current Herps: 1 Coastal Carpet, 1 Atherton Jungle, 4 Eastern Beardies, 3 Painted Dragons, 4 Eastern Blue-tongues, 5 Gippsland Water Dragons, 8 Eastern Water Dragons, 1 Sand Monitor, 1 Spencers Monitor
Have kept: Murray Darling, Stimsons, Diamond, B&Y Jungle
Future Herps (wish list): GTPs, Scrub Pythons, Brown Tree Snakes, Small Dragon species (Red Barred, Peninsula, Tawny, Central Netted, Yinnietharra Rock, Mountain Dragon), Most species of monitors.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Tennille and Adam
Age: 22 and 31
Sex: female and male
Location: Toowoomba
Occupation: Own and run own Limousine company.
Interests: Reptiles (obviously) and each other 
Current animals: Reptiles? Diamond pythons, spotteds, childrens, coastal carpets, murray darlings, blackheaded, waters, stimpsons, olives, scrubs, death adder, blue tongues, ackies, EWD's, shinglebacks, beardeds, green tree frogs and pobblebonks. 
Future animals: Fierce snake, Inland Taipan, Lace monitors and just about everything lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

fierce snake and inland taipan are the same thing


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Erin

Age: 19

Sex: if you can't tell by my name, there's something seriously wrong..

Location: Central Coast NSW

Ocupation: Uni Student, doing a BA &lt;feel free to rip on that, but please try to make it original. :wink: 

Interests: Herps are a given,right?&lt;mostly pythons, Anime/Manga/American comic books, music esp. live gigs &lt;where most of my money goes, playin' my dum kit (don't let Greebo tell you any lies about intellect in relation to being a drummer Lol) I'm also partial to the odd console/pc game (years of video game playing has given me sculpted hands and wrists.Lol).

Current animals:
1.1 diamond pythons
1.1 inland carpets
0.1 water python
0.1 blotched bluey

Future animals:BHP's, womas, tree snakes,oenpelliensis',scrubbies, GTP's&lt;the ultimate, an outdoor pit with a monitor of some description, and maybe a RBB and some file snakes.


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2004)

Baritji - I am aware of this. I meant to put Inland Taipan in brackets next to the fierce snake for those who didn't know.


----------



## Ella (Jun 2, 2004)

Name : Ella
Age : 19
Sex : Female
Location : Brisbane
Occupation : Nanny, Sales Assistant, Student
Interests : Travel, shopping, chocolate, nature/wildlife
Current Herps : male coastal carpet
Future Herps (wish list): B&G Jungle, Frillie, File snake


----------



## cwarren72 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmmm female and in Brisvegas, lol exxxcccellent


----------



## instar (Jun 2, 2004)

name: Mike
age:19 
sex: well duh!
location:syd
occupation:shop refitter
interests:reptiles, amphibians, marine fish and inverts
current herps: carpet snake, eln & emydura turtles
future herps: (wish list) female carpet, beardies, geckoes, gtf's, pair bredles or monitor species
pignose turtle/s, (dads herps oneday :twisted: )


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 2, 2004)

name: Luke 
age:33
sex: Have a guess!
location:Melbourne
occupation:Engineering design draftsman
interests:St. Kilda F.C, Drag racing (Fomoco's & hemi stuff), Fly fishing, guitaring & reptiles. 
current herps: 1 young Variegata - can I mention my pet dwarf lop rabbit LOL 
future herps: (definately wishful thinking) BHP's, B&Y Jungles, Diamonds, Olives - I'm not fussy! Any snake apart from Elapids (Don't take offence anyone, they're just not me)


----------



## Bendragon (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Ben
Age:26 
Sex: M 
Location:Brisbane
Occupation:Sales Rep (Steel supplier) 
Interests:Snakes, Nerdy things (Dungeons and Dragons type nerdy)
Current Herps:2 x Coastals, 2 x Murray darlings, 7 x Jungles, 3 x Darwins, 2 x Diamonds, 1 x BHP, 1 x Childrens.
Future Herps: Bredli, BTS, GTP....Well thats prolly the order I'll get them in.

Interesting arn't I....


----------



## Bryony (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Bryony
Age:20
Sex: Female
Location: Sydney
Occupation: Veterinary nurse/lab tech, TAFE student, 
Interests: All Herps, Tattoos, Rock concerts, Clubbing, Cooking (i know this is out of place), CRUSTY DEAMONS OF DIRT!!!!!!, going to the beach, holidays, want to learn to ride dirt bike and to tricks and jumps, tequila trains
Current Herps: 2 x murrays, 2 x EWD's and some spiders


----------



## Blue_Streak (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Tom
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Location:Brisbane, Shorncliffe
Occupation: Student, never had a real job
Interests: Snakes, Vampire movies, collecting Dvds, Buffy, angel, concerts (especially Evanesence)
Current Herps: Murry Darling Python.
Herps wants: Water Python

Random: I enjoy rhetorically abusing teachers


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 2, 2004)

name: jimmy
age:16 in 4 days
sex: i havent fugured it out yet
location: the computer chair
occupation: im not sure
interests: reptiles and computeres
future herps: bearded dragons murry darling python
current herps: 1 coastle


----------



## NoOne (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Megal Sanchez
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Location: Nowhere
Occupation: Nothing
Interests: Nothing
Current herps: None
Wish list: knife and fork.


----------



## Already_Gone (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Liana 
Age: 23 
Sex: Yes Please!!!! 
Location:Brisvegas
Occupation: Uni student (Wildlife Biol), Woolies Chick, Volunteer Zoo Keeper
Interests: Reptiles, wildlife, Live music (especially powderfinger), camping, being an enormous pain in the butt to every one I know!!! 
Current Herps: Diamond, Bredli, 8 turts, Beardies 
Herps wants: Lots and Lots... my caramel childreni (in dec), another diamond, B&Y jungle, I eventually want to get into elapids, especially inlands and RBB 

Random: I'm a bit mad!!! :roll:


----------



## instar (Jun 2, 2004)

"Holy crusty deamons of dirt Byrony !!!" what the...........??? :lol:


----------



## Already_Gone (Jun 2, 2004)

they are rad... I am gonna see them on sat nite!!! Should be pretty cool


----------



## instar (Jun 2, 2004)

The crusty deamons of dirt? please what are we talking about here, car racing/speedway?????
what? ...what? :?


----------



## Bryony (Jun 2, 2004)

i saw them they were mad!!!!!!!! sooooooooo much better than last year but last year had a better theam but much better tricks


----------



## instar (Jun 2, 2004)

Tricks? hello..... she deamons?

what are you talking about, me no understand


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 2, 2004)

Crusty Demons are a joke. Big group of conceited wankers.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.crusty.com/


----------



## hugsta (Jun 2, 2004)

Name: Darren
Age: 33
Sex: Male
Location: Sydney - North West
Occupation: Mechanic originally, now self employed, home handyman type stuff!!!!!
Interests: Cars, Motorbikes, Fishing, Boats, Herps, Native Fauna, renovating my house.
Currrent Herps: 3 diamonds, 4 coastals, 5 maccies, 11 vittticeps, 3 waters, 5 accies, 2 shigles, 1 bluey, 6 blacksoil beardies, 2mountain heath dragons, 3 jacky lizards, 2 dogs and am currently looking after a ringtail possum.
My Wish List: bredli, murray darling, darwin, B&G jungles,olives, BHP, Woma, GTP, Storrs,gillens, spencers.


For you guys who don't know who crusty deamons are then your missing out on the best extreme motorcross riding you have ever seen. :shock: They are just awesome like Byrony said. Hows jumping over 250feet long and 40 to 50 feet in the air doing backflips, no brainers, clickers etc. :twisted: I saw these guys at homebush on sat night and their jumps were restricted to size of the stadium. UNBELEIVEABLE!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 3, 2004)

Name: Cheryl and David Forbes
Occupations: Butcher and Gaming Manager/Bar Attendant(Hobby biz Rodentranching, Crix, Speckled Feeder Roaches, Mealworms. Just Getting into Breeding White's Green Tree Frogs. Very busy People!! Want to make biz out of breeding Reptile/Amphibian Food. Sick of working for the MAN. WE WILL GET THERE, HEY? Dave n I have been 2gether for nearly 17yrs. Got married Jan 2003. Damn hot Day 4lC. No kids between us. But I have grown up kids, including one who I adopted out and found. Yeehaa!!!. 3 grandies. Dave is Poppy Dave to my Grandies. They think he's GREAT!. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## dhanson (Jun 3, 2004)

Nameerek
Age:38
Gender:Male
Location:Melbourne
Occupation:Tumbling and Gymnastics Coach
Interest:Family First (wife and 3 kids), Reptiles, all nature, movies
Current Herps: pair Bredl's
Past Herps:Children's, Ball/Royal Python (just moved to Aussie from Canada)
Future Herps: Beardie, Common Tree Snake(blue Phase), RBB


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Jun 3, 2004)

Name:Tim
Age:15
Gender:Male 
Location:Adelaide
Occupation:Skool
Interest:Girlfriend,Bmx jumping,Reptiles and Loud music
Current Herps: Beardie, 3 ewds, 1 coastal(yet to be found) 
Future Herps: Common Tree Snake, olives, water pythons and some jungle pythons.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

Name:Alan
Age:26
Gender:Male 
Location:Sydney
Occupation:Army
Interest:Keeping herps, keeping cichlids (fish) and riding bike trials 
Current Herps: 1 coastal carpet, 1 eastern water dragon, 2 saw-shelled turtles 
Future Herps: 2 Blue tongues, 2 shingle backs and some more pythons.
Cheers, Alan.
P.s, if you have msn and want to chat about herps or anything else, add me [email protected]


----------



## Robert (Jun 3, 2004)

Name:Robert
Age:25
Gender:Male
Location:Sth Brisbane.
Occupation:Sickness benefit at the moment.
Interests:Music and all that comes with it,Used to love all sport but not much of a chance of doing much now,Of course my repltiles,love to fish,Racing all forms,driving really fast/racing.
Past Herpsarwin,atherton,Maccies,ackie,bredli,coastals,GTS.
Current Herps:2 Diamonds,2Maccies,1Bredli,1 GTS,1Ackie,4 pantherinus skinks,
Future Herps:6painteds on the way very very soon,Some very nice woma's,More colubrids,Olives,50/50 jungles,More skinks,dragons and monitors.Might as well say heaps.
B4 i Die:Elapids(mainly wanting some nice desert adders) and of course some nice Aussie GTP's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

Name : Sheri
Age : 33
Gender : Female
Location : Sydney
Occupation : Client Services Manager (for a computer software company)
Interests : Pythons, movies, reading, theatre - and lotsa other stuff. And my kids  (do
they count as an interest??? I am a single mum of two kids anyway)
Current : 3 Maccies
Future : Don't know yet - would love to have an olive one day, but I just got 
my Maccies so one step at a time


----------



## Nome (Jun 3, 2004)

Name: Naomi

Age: Almost 25

Gender: Female

Location: Toowoomba

Occupation: Full-time mum, part time uni student B.Sc Information Technology- computer science.

Interest: Family (lovely hubby and 2 toddlers and nearly 7 years of marriage!), tarantulas and tarantula conservation, reptiles, camping, homeschooling, computer gaming

Current Herps: Pair Coastals, Pair maccies, one lovely Scrubby

Past Herps: None

Future Herps: Shinglebacks!! Bredl's, BHP's (dreaming).


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 3, 2004)

Name: Laura but you can call me Pinkie 

Age: 21 + 18 months

Gender: Female 

Location: Sunny Townsville

Occupation: Professional student (B.Sci in Zoology, currently studying a Masters of Ecotourism)

Interests: Besides the reptile thing, all animals, music, beach/bodysurfing, photography, wildlife rescue

Current Herps: Coastal carpet, Blonde mac , pink tongue and 2 beardies

Past Herps: Jungle python, blue tongues and turtles.

Future Herps: I still want a file snake

Random: Zoe is my bestest buddy


----------



## Stevo (Jun 3, 2004)

Name: Stevo
Age: 30
Sex: sometimes
Location: Melbourne
Occupation: own and run Butcher shop
Interest: herps, pub, golf,pub, St.kilda footy club,pub
Past herps: vitti's, ewd, diamonds, water pythons, gecko's
Current: Bhp,Darwin,Bredli,Murray darling,childrens,gippys
Future: diamonds again,olives,womas,jungles,spencers monitors and dreaming 1 day gtps.


----------



## ackie (Jun 3, 2004)

Name:Brendan

Age:16

Sex:male

Location:west sydney

Occupation:student and IGA worker (and no i am not a checkout chick)

Interests:girls, reptiles, motorbikes, BMX, TV, fishin and microwave popcorn.

Current Herps: 1 ridge tailed monitor, a female diamond, male darwin carpet, a brown tree snake, 1 yellow faced whipsnake, 3 eastern beardies and a jacky dragon.

Future Herps:bhps, northern death adders, red bellies and most other elapids and most monitors.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 3, 2004)

Stevo said:


> Name: Stevo
> Age: 30
> Sex: sometimes
> Location: Melbourne
> ...



St Kilda, Maaaaaaaaaate!
Peter


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2004)

Mate, mate!! A club within a club! Just PM'ed Stevo and then I read on! Got to arrange to get to a game one day/night! Sittin' pretty 10 zip! _Yeeharrr_ 





*Good-bye Swans!*


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 3, 2004)

I think there is only one thing gayer than running around in hot pants chasing an inflated piece of pig skin, and that's watching it.


----------



## Farkurnell (Jun 3, 2004)

Gotta go with ya on that one Jonno.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2004)

BETTER THAN SNORTIN' BUM CRACK!


----------



## Switch (Jun 3, 2004)

Name: Michael
Age: 32 but I think theres been a mix up, I was postive I'm about 21
Sex: Once or Twice before
Location:Lithgow, in the Blue Mountains West of Sydney.
Occupation:Own and Run Electrical Contracting Company - So.... Company Director I guess.
Interests: Family, Beer, Work, Beer, Reptiles, Beer, Work, More Beer, More Work and Good Times.
Current Herps: 1 female diamond, 2 Male Diamonds, 2 Female darwin carpets
Future Herps: GTP's, Maybe some Elapids once the kids are older.


----------



## lutzd (Jun 3, 2004)

Switch said:


> Name: Michael
> Future Herps: GTP's, Maybe some Elapids once the kids are older.



Yeah...... elapids *do* like their meals a bit on the large side, don't they? :wink:


----------



## Adam (Jun 3, 2004)

My other interest are racing my Raptor and R1,anyother form of motorsport,V8 supercars, building fast cars and bikes, I love my '63 Chev Bel-Air that runs 12 sec. quarter mile,seeing how many kilometers I can do in one hour on my R1 can be fun, best I ever done was 205 k's covered in one hour, oh anything that makes my adrenalin pump.


----------



## boconnor (Jun 3, 2004)

Name: Ben
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Location: Brissy
Occupation: Meat Packer
Interests: Herps, photography, fishing, scotch and most things outdoors
Current Herps: 2 olives, 6 coastals, 2 childrens, 2 storrs, 2 frillys and a jungle
Wish list: pretty much everything but mainly all the larger monitors


----------



## craig (Jun 3, 2004)

name:chris
age:14
Sex:male
Location:Sydney
Occupation:student
Interests:herps, sk8ing, fishing and playing my band!!!
current herps:3 diamond pythons, carpet diamond intergrate,1 bluie, 3 shinglebacks and a long neck.
wish list: trio of childreni and a pair of bredli


----------



## zoe (Jun 3, 2004)

Name: Zoe

Age: 22

Gender: all woman baby  

Location: errrr sunny? melbourne 8) 

Occupation: medical receptionist and part time vet nurse, in the process of figuring out what i want to do long term.

Interests: herps, all other animals, tats (too chicken so far), piercings, music, chocolate and mmm candy 

Current Herps: 2 diamonds, 2 childreni and a coastal

Past Herps: a few long necked turtles, fred and wally R.I.P 
:cry: 
Future Herps: hmmmmmm GTP's, central netteds, gillens, more diamonds, bredli...everything


----------



## herpnadel (Jun 3, 2004)

Name : Mark
Age: 19 20 oon june 13th
live in: Adelaide
Interests: tatts getting my sleeve started on my bday and neck soon herps motos
Current Herp: 1 Macy and 1 Carpet  had to sell of others when went to qld 
Past Herps: Olive pair bredli scrubbie 2 ridgies 4 beardies 2 jackys coastal 1 darwin 1 diamond think thats it
Future Herps: fresh water croc bhp woma (sa and nt) LOT more olives scrubies lacey DEATH ADDERS rbb tigers well most elapids

ps who else in here is from adelaide?


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey mark im from adelaide


----------



## ackie (Jun 3, 2004)

i also like adrenilannnnnn &lt;eye twitches>


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

I enjoy women also!! Lots of caffiene and of course..im an adrenilan junkie too!!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 4, 2004)

Name : Shadow to all you mortals out there! :twisted: 
Age: what's it to ya........14 8) 
live in:tuncurry-forster area 
Interests: Reptiels.......duh! :roll: 
Current Herps: 2 centralian berdies 2 eastern berdies and a carpet python of some other description.
Future Herpsh oh oh i want a land mullet!.....j/k!

laters


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 4, 2004)

Name : Craig
Age : Thirty s..s..s?something
Sex : Birthday and Christmas 
Location : Tamworth
Occupation : Pensioned off plant mechanic. 
Interest : outdoorsy stuff, photography, wildlife rescue/rehab. 
Current Herps : 1 Coastal, 1 Stimmy, 3 Blueys, 1 Beardie 
Future Herps: Womas definitely, another Stimmy and maybe some RBBs
Extra : Married 15 years, 2 daughters.
Currently full time rescue &amp; rehab and domestic dad, statistics officer and reptile coordinator for WIRES and also involved with the New England Herp Society.
Aim in life : to hold the Australian record for being clawed, bitten, scratched, kicked, pecked and punctured by the widest variety of native animals.............. shouldn't take too much longer.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 4, 2004)

> Aim in life : to hold the Australian record for being clawed, bitten, scratched, kicked, pecked and punctured by the widest variety of native animals.............. shouldn't take too much longer.




There's not much left in this area you aint been mauled by, you're gonna have to move.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 4, 2004)

Have Betadine, will travel :wink:


----------



## Lester (Jun 8, 2004)

Name : William but you can call me Bill.

Age : 53

Sex : Not as often as I'd like. 

Location : Casula. 

Occupation :Unemployed as of last week
. 
Interest : My family, Reptiles, Movies, Reading. 

Current Herps : Monitors, Dragons, some skinks. Lots of different Carpets, Black-Heads, Stimsons, the usual assortment.

Future Herps: A File snake would be nice.

Extra : Not much more to say.


----------



## Tricache (Jun 8, 2004)

Name : Adam
Age : 21
Sex : Male
Location : Gold Coast
Occupation : Frieght Manager and Web Designer
Interest : Computers, Snakes, Cars, Digital Art
Current Herps : Yellow Faced Whip Snake
Have kept : none...this is my first 
Future Herps (wish list): Heaps more snakes....they are great!


----------



## howard (Jun 9, 2004)

Name : Howard 
Age : 39
Sex : I am married 
Location : country victoria
Occupation : sys admin, programmer, that kind of thing
Interest : herps, naval history, music
Current Herps : 1 Mac, 1 Stimmy, 1 Murray Darling, 1 Diamond 
Future Herps: *sigh* not if I stay married 
Extra : Married 11 years, 1 son


----------



## ether (Jun 9, 2004)

Name: Alex

Age: 15

Sex: Male

Location: Sydney

Occupation: Student

Interests: Music, Herps, Soccer, ALF etc.

Current Herps: 1 Bredli 

Future Herps: BHP, GTP and maybe a pair of Olives


----------



## westaussie (Jun 9, 2004)

> Random: Pinkie is a HOT sexy muffin



are there any pics !!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 9, 2004)

ooow yeah are there any pix?


----------



## instar (Jun 9, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jun 9, 2004)

go pinkie you little hottie!
make all the guys jealous


----------



## zoe (Jun 9, 2004)

eh hem


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 9, 2004)

Aww Bryony, youre a sweetie  You're a little hottie yourself I hear!! 

lol Zoe, just can't help yourself can you!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 9, 2004)

oh thanx pinkie
teamsherman thinks so he is such a sweety he couldn't even come up and say hi


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 9, 2004)

> lol Zoe, just can't help yourself can you!



does she like muffins?


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 9, 2004)

I dunno, why dont you ask her, she's your girlfriend.


----------



## westaussie (Jun 9, 2004)

> Aww Bryony, youre a sweetie You're a little hottie yourself I hear!!



ok so now I'm waiting for a thread called "Pinkie & Byrony's pics"


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 9, 2004)

Pinkie said:


> I dunno, why dont you ask her, she's your girlfriend.



how does that work? think u got the worng person there lol


----------



## NoOne (Jun 9, 2004)

Bet you wish you were SW.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 9, 2004)

can't argue with that noOne


----------



## Bryony (Jun 10, 2004)

[/quote]

ok so now I'm waiting for a thread called "Pinkie & Byrony's pics"[/quote]

oh well pinkie what do you say? the FHM of pinkie and the B?
could sell it on e-bay for hreaps lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Qoute by Bryony
"could sell it on e-bay for heaps lol"

Dont you mean "could sell it on e-bay for HERPS" lol


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 10, 2004)

...I have some photos of Pinkie here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

ok well this has gone a bit off track. not that i mind if we all get to c some pics. 

Name: Pete

Age: 16 (almost)

Sex: Male (so i've been told) 

Location: Brisbane

Occupation: Student 

Interests: Herps, tennis, shooting, and all other kinds of stuff. 

Current Herps: 1 male spotted. 3ft

Future Herps: As many as i can. provided i have money, and my parents won't mind 12ft olives crusing around the house.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 10, 2004)

> oh well pinkie what do you say? the FHM of pinkie and the B?
> could sell it on e-bay for hreaps lol



lol I reckon! I'll be down in a month - lets do it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Cant wait!


----------



## luke (Jun 10, 2004)

name - luke
..........
...........
..........
............
...............
........... 
(this information has been restricted)


----------



## cwarren72 (Jun 10, 2004)

well so far an excellent response, Congrats to all. I am so far impressed by the control people have shown in being able to pull it back on topic quickly, althoug I am not real sure about Lukes efforts


----------



## luke (Jun 11, 2004)

:shock:


----------

